# various problems with orchids



## orchideya (May 26, 2012)

1. Bleached spots on several paphiopedilums leaves.
Micranthum:






Malipoense:





Jackii:





2. Something eats the leaves on my Masd. decumana:











3. Masd. constricta has lots of small round black dots on the leaves:





It all started just recently.
All these orchids have two things in common:
a) they all live in the basement - a bit cooler environment, some sun very early in the morning;
b) they all were sprayed with Safers Endall miticide twice little while ago.
But there are over 10 more paphs and at least 3 more masdies with same two things and they are perfectly fine.

Any ideas? Should I throw those plants away?
Thanks.


----------



## Lanmark (May 27, 2012)

Snails or slugs?


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2012)

Hard to say, but it seems there are different causes. There maybe some abrasion, some insect or fungus damage, perhaps some fertiliser burn. But the plants look otherwise very healthy. I don't know of any orchid collection where every single plant is spotless. Masdevallias and draculas are very prone to little black spots under the leaves and I've asked an expert grower who could'nt ''spot'' the cause.


----------



## orcoholic (May 27, 2012)

Look up biosduvial scale. 

I think that's the problem - especially on the malipoense. Very tough to get rid of. You must be very diligent about treating the problem consistently over a 6 week period.


----------



## likespaphs (May 27, 2012)

how often do you fertilize?
how long ago did you apply the miticide?


----------



## orchideya (May 27, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your suggestions.
I thought I had some kind of scale in the end of March, so I sprayed all the plants with Safers Endall on March 31 and then repeated on April 7.
I didn't fertilize during winter, and since spring started I just fertilized couple times since didn't know what to use. I ended up using 20-20-20 fert at 1/4 strength. Could it be nutrient deficiency?
I looked up the biosduvial scale, maybe that is what i have. There is a video on the web suggesting to scrub it with toothbrush and alcohol. 
I am going to try this.


----------



## Lanmark (May 27, 2012)

Yes, it looks like boisduval scale on the malipoense to me too.


----------



## likespaphs (May 27, 2012)

a page i've found super helpful from the St. Augustine Florida Orchid Society
has pest, disease, other id and lots of other info

http://www.staugorchidsociety.org/culturepests.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2012)

Great link, thanks!

Here's another that might help:
http://www.cloudsorchids.com/doctor/diagnose.htm


----------



## Roth (May 28, 2012)

And the best of all:

http://www.hark-orchideen.de/Pflanzenschutz/uebersicht.php?lang=en&navID=99


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2012)

Roth said:


> And the best of all:
> 
> http://www.hark-orchideen.de/Pflanzenschutz/uebersicht.php?lang=en&navID=99



page appears to be forbidden.


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> page appears to be forbidden.



I can reach it just fine.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2012)

Hmm -- it works fine tonight, but I tried several times last night.


----------

